# After Installing latest patch - GTA IV will not run



## viper1791 (Jun 26, 2010)

so I bought GTA IV , thinking that my system would be close to having the required specs.
Installed the game and found that I had graphics issues. So them did the usual updated drivers,
and downloaded game patches. The result? now the game won't load.

I went to the "Can You Run It" site and it tells me that my video card isn't good enough,
but the stats it lists , all pass. So color me confused. Any Help would be greatly appreciated.

Video Card
*Minimum: * 256MB NVIDIA 7900+ / 256MB ATI X1900+ *You Have: * GeForce 7300 LE  
*Features:* Minimum attributes of your Video Card 
Required 
Video RAM 256 MB 
3D Yes
Hardware T&L Yes
Pixel Shader version 3.0
Vertex Shader version 3.0

You Have
Video RAM 512.0 MB
3D Yes
Hardware T&L Yes
Pixel Shader version 3.0
Vertex Shader version 3.0

*Upgrade Suggested:* Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement. Click here to see some recommendations. 

So there must be some other specs that aren't listed that my card doesn't match because according to what i see my card should be good enough.

thanks for any input.


----------



## viper1791 (Jun 26, 2010)

My operating system is XP Media Center Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 3

Other system specs are

(Dell Inc Dimension E521)
Summary
Number of Logical Processors 2
Number of Physical Processors 1
CPU #1 AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
CPU Name AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
CPU Code Name Windsor
Vendor AuthenticAMD
Number of Bits 64
Instruction Set MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64, NX, VMX
Platform Name Socket AM2 (940)
Revision BH-F2
Technology 90 nm
Original Clock 2000 MHz
Original System Clock 200 MHz
Original Multiplier 10.0
CPU Clock 2004 MHz
System Clock 200.4 MHz
HT Link 1002.2 MHz
Number of Cores 2
Core #1
Speed 2004.3 MHz
Multiplier 10.0
Core #2
Speed 2004.3 MHz
Multiplier 10.0
Virtual Technology Supported Yes
Hyper Threading Supported No
Cache
L1 Data Cache 2 x 64 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache 2 x 64 KBytes
L2 Cache 2 x 512 KBytes

I also have 2 Gig of Ram


----------



## viper1791 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have since figured out that my video card actually only has 128 MB of ram ( i used SIW)
so that would explain why i was having graphics issues when it would run, but does little to explain
why after installing the patch it does not work at all.


----------

